# UHD/HDR calibration is now available



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

As of last week we've begun calibration on LG's 2016 OLED TVs for FHD/SDR and UHD/HDR. We're one of a very few who properly calibrate HDR on OLED TVs and I believe we are the only one to calibrate HDR with the panel's full luminance level and with the most accurate 21 point grey scale. 

We've developed a method to use the display's full tonal range for the best possible HDR experience. We use the TV's built-in 21 point grey scale across the full tonal range so it's fine tuned to the new EOTF curve to come out of black to its peak luminance matching the content creation and the human visual system.


----------

